# Too many diagnostic programs



## debodun (Jul 4, 2014)

When I ask for online computer help, I am always asked to download and run diagnostic programs (OTL, HijackThis, ADWCleaner, etc.). I do one and then am asked to do another. Are so many programs needed? Seems one should do it.


----------



## Mike (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you debodun,

You made me think that I haven't checked my system
for quite a long time, so I did.

I use "Speccy, it is a free programme and does it all on
its own, I like it because it reads the temperatures of
every critical place. Temp should be below 60 C, if it
gets higher, then I get the vacuum out.

If anybody is interested here is the link for speccy.
http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 13, 2014)

I downloaded one of those "diagnostic" programs once, but *NEVER* again!  It said that we had different things wrong with our computer and the next step was to pay for program to get rid of these problems. I decided not to do that and tried to uninstall the "free" program and it wouldn't uninstall. At the time, we were running Windows XP, so I ended up doing a "recovery/reformat" of the hard drive.

Only downloads I do anymore is for "updates" and "new versions" of programs I already have on the computer. If I wind up with a computer problem, I will go to different websites that discuss the problem I'm having. If that doesn't help, I'll take to somebody who knows more about "diagnosing" than I would. I'm a "techy"...........to a point. After that, I let the Professionals take over.


----------

